# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Zespół Bartoliniego

## monika2

Witam.
Wykryto u mnie we wrześniu 2009 roku Zespół Bartoliniego i skierowano na operację, tzw. łyżeczkowanie.
Guz znajdował się po prawej stronie wargi sromowej, od wewnątrz ,wielkości ogromnej cytryny :/
Operację przeprowadzono w grudniu zeszłego roku. Mam zszytą prawą ściankę. Szew jest wyczuwalny palcem u wejścia do pochwy. Minęło już 8 miesięcy.
Mam pytanie, czy przy współżyciu nie będzie odczuwany ból i czy szew po penetracji członka nie pęknie, nie naderwie się??

Pozdrawiam

----------

